# Bufo Calvin reviews Funamo - parental controls for the Kindle Fire



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have not tried this at all, but I know folks have been asking for parental controls.

http://ilmk.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/review-funamo-sophisticated-parental-controls-for-the-kindle-fire/


----------

